# SoftException in Application.cpp



## k1ng (29. Nov. 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen.

Nach der frischen Installation habe ich folgendes Problem:


```
[error] [client12] SoftException in Application.cpp:202: Script "/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/index.php" resolving to "/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/index.php" not within configured docroot
```
wenn ich das panel aufrufen möchte url:8080

Ich habe in keinsterweisse eine config geändert oder aehnliches, wie gesagt frisch nach der installation.

[error] [client 13] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/apps/
[error] [client 13] File does not exist: /var/www/apps/favicon.ico
[error] [client 13] File does not exist: /var/www/apps/favicon.ico[/code]

das kommt wenn ich url:8081 ( apps ) aufrufen möchte.


ispconfig läuft auf debian 5 lenny



E:

habe es gefixt bekommen ->



```
In /etc/apache2/mods-available/suphp.conf

comment out:

AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5 .phtml
suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php

Change 
suPHP_Engine on
to
suPHP_Engine off
```

hier zu lesen : http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-29906.html

das problem mit dem apps war, in /var/www/apps war keine index.html, einfach eine reingetouched und es kamen keine errors mehr.

aber kann man das nicht anders machen? das war auf einem frisch installieren system


----------



## Till (30. Nov. 2009)

Es scheint so dass Du die SVN Version installiert hast. Die ist nur für Entwickler gedacht und nicht getestet und auch nicht für Produktivserver geeignet.


----------

